# Michael Kors watch?



## bdemutis (Feb 19, 2014)

I was thinking of buying my girlfriend a watch when I said Michael Kors jokingly she lit up. I was wondering are the watches any good or am I just paying for the name like most fashion designers. I mean I bought her a tiffany ring. I know I mostly paid for the name for that I just want to buy something that's not just name and is actually good. So my question is are Michael Kors watch's any good or should I buy here a Seiko or Orient instead?


----------



## Centropolis (Dec 30, 2011)

bdemutis said:


> I was thinking of buying my girlfriend a watch when I said Michael Kors jokingly she lit up. I was wondering are the watches any good or am I just paying for the name like most fashion designers. I mean I bought her a tiffany ring. I know I mostly paid for the name for that I just want to buy something that's not just name and is actually good. So my question is are Michael Kors watch's any good or should I buy here a Seiko or Orient instead?


No, I know of two friends who had Michael Kors watches and both of theirs had the crowns came right out. Honestly, I know they were not the best quality but I thought they would last a bit better because I think Michael Kors watches are actually made by Fossil. I expected a little more but don't go for a Michael Kors.

If you absolutely have to go with a fashion watch, go with maybe a Burberry atleast. Some of them are actually Swiss made. Where are you from? I've been to WatchStation and they sometimes have Burberry's cheaper than a new Michael Kors. I also have an Armani ceramic.....not bad but Burberry is better.

Otherwise, you might as well go with a $200 Seiko....if you want a WUS-approved brand.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

I would definitely *not* get her a Seiko or Orient. The only people you will impress is other WIS, and we don't count, at all. Unless you're willing to go up to something like an Omega, something that is generally recognized as a "fashion" brand is best. Like the prior post suggested Burberry would be pretty decent choice.

Of course, I'm assuming from your comment that "fashion" brands are what she recognizes. I'd still look at the Michael Kors, as well. Besides, if you purchase somewhere like Nordstrom's or Bloomingdales, QC will be less of a concern since the department store will want to protect their reputation.

After all, it's about making her happy.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

bdemutis said:


> I was thinking of buying my girlfriend a watch when I said Michael Kors jokingly *she* *lit up*


Thats all the reason you need to get her a Michael Kors watch. Maybe she wants one to match her Michael Kors purse or shoes.


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

bdemutis said:


> I was thinking of buying my girlfriend a watch when I said Michael Kors jokingly she lit up. I was wondering are the watches any good or am I just paying for the name like most fashion designers. I mean I bought her a tiffany ring. I know I mostly paid for the name for that I just want to buy something that's not just name and is actually good. So my question is are Michael Kors watch's any good or should I buy here a Seiko or Orient instead?


I'm going to tell you a secret: If you want to be happy, get her the one she wants, no matter how stupid or ugly you think it is. If she wants it for the name, then buy it for the name. If she want's it because all her friends have it, then get it.

She thinks differently than you - just go with it.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe a calvin klein watch would do? I *think* those were slightly better quality, and the name is very well known anyways. 

But, yes, under no circumstances buy a "normal" brand - she wants a famous fashion name, so get her one of those. The problem with emporio armani watches is that they are branded as 'mens' watches - I think it *might* be a male fashion brand, so not the best pick for a ladyfriend...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Get her whatever makes her smile. She's wearing it, not you.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Mestari (May 31, 2013)

You'd better just buy the MK. At least I did and she's still perfectly happy about it (bought it over a year ago). They just don't care the same way. And sometimes I hope I wouldn't. If I could find a watch I like for that small amount of money, and just use that one watch, I'd sure have more cash for something more "reasonable"


----------



## opinian (Aug 29, 2013)

Why don't you tell her more about watches and see if her tastes change?

My wife initially wanted a quartz watch but she's now very happy with her Orion 33. The only loser here was my wallet...


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lucky (ish) for me, she doesn't care for MK or any of the other dime-a-dozen fashion brands. The "ish" part comes in because she currently has a Cartier Basculante, and doesn't really want another unless it's another Cartier, or Vacheron 

At your own risk, say Cartier and really see her "light up"!


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

A WIS getting their girlfriend a forum approved watch is akin to a girlfriend getting a WIS a fashion watch. 

Just get her the MK.


----------



## Thijin (May 30, 2013)

I would also recommend a fashion brand, and not an orient or seiko. As mentioned above, there is a middle ground, such as cartier, but this would probably be over budget. Another watch I really like for women is this one:


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

As the saying goes, "happy wife, happy life." If she wants the MK, get the MK. Unfortunately my wife wasn't a watch wearer, and then she met me and learned about quality watches. Now my wallet has taken a beating for her watches...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

LJUSMC said:


> I'm going to tell you a secret: If you want to be happy, get her the one she wants, no matter how stupid or ugly you think it is. If she wants it for the name, then buy it for the name. If she want's it because all her friends have it, then get it.
> 
> She thinks differently than you - just go with it.


This guy knows whatsup.

I got my girlfriend a marc jacobs one. The same fossil made quartz as michael kors. And equally as shunned upon by the WUS. But the gift is for her. And most of the time the opposite sex only wants the watch as a fashion accessory. They often dont have the same appreciation as we do. And if you have one of those gals that do appreciate and understand it? Then youre a lucky man i say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I think that as a WIS, you should get her a watch of better pedigree than a fashion watch. Because although she will be wearing it, her friends and family could also be weighing in should things go further. Look at Tissot, Raymond Weil and Longines too.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdemutis (Feb 19, 2014)

Ill go with what makes her happy as long it's cheaper than a truck or car.


----------



## bdemutis (Feb 19, 2014)

adi4 said:


> Lucky (ish) for me, she doesn't care for MK or any of the other dime-a-dozen fashion brands. The "ish" part comes in because she currently has a Cartier Basculante, and doesn't really want another unless it's another Cartier, or Vacheron
> 
> At your own risk, say Cartier and really see her "light up"!


Then if I say it and she lights up your buying right lol? Got to remember I'm 19 my truck isn't even worth 10k lol.


----------



## bdemutis (Feb 19, 2014)

Norm S said:


> This guy knows whatsup.
> 
> I got my girlfriend a marc jacobs one. The same fossil made quartz as michael kors. And equally as shunned upon by the WUS. But the gift is for her. And most of the time the opposite sex only wants the watch as a fashion accessory. They often dont have the same appreciation as we do. And if you have one of those gals that do appreciate and understand it? Then youre a lucky man i say
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well my girlfriend I would say is more for fashion she's a country diva lol.


----------



## Bonka (Jul 2, 2011)

Good man. I too bought my gf a MK (along with Nixons) no point forcing what you think is better onto her. If she starts having WIS interests you'll know - maybe then you'll start hurting for real 

Curious to know what MK you had in mind or if she has given hints?


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Really buy her something she likes.

However, there may be Seikos that she might like as well.

I gave this one to my then gf/now wife:









And while in Japan I also gave her a rectangular one from the Premier series that is very Cartier like in design. She wears that one often.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

frogger17 said:


> I would definitely *not* get her a Seiko or Orient.


Seiko and Citizen make nicer woman's watches than MK. Search extensively through their models. Fyi I steered my girl away from MK, Fossil, Invicta, etc recently into this Seiko.


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)

LJUSMC said:


> I'm going to tell you a secret: If you want to be happy, get her the one she wants, no matter how stupid or ugly you think it is. If she wants it for the name, then buy it for the name. If she want's it because all her friends have it, then get it.
> 
> She thinks differently than you - just go with it.


The same applies to handbags.


----------



## Amaliana (Feb 2, 2020)

They are made by Fossil. I neither like the design nor the quality.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Amaliana said:


> They are made by Fossil. I neither like the design nor the quality.


Don't be shy...what are you trying to sell?


----------

